# Syncro 2 i pad



## Fred 80 (4 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Je fais syncro sur mon PC de 2 pad, chronologiquement par ordre d'achat un i pad 2 puis le 1. Je retrouve des appli gratuites de l'un sur l'autre : est ce normal ? Comment éviter ?
Merci


----------



## arbaot (4 Septembre 2011)

iPad connecté à iTunes 
dans l'onglet Apps 
décocher la case :
"Synchroniser automatiquement les nouvelles apps"


----------



## Fred 80 (4 Septembre 2011)

Merci


----------

